# Best mascara for asian lashes?



## apple_28

Actually my lashes aren't that bad. They're longer than most asians, but I want them LONGER and thicker. 

I saw this Imju Fiberwig mascara on the sephora website but we don't seem to have it here in Canada. 

So far, I've tried these:
1) Benefit Badgal - clumps on the 2nd swipe
2) Tarte - pretty ok
3) Too faced Lash injection - gets very clumpy 
4) Diorshow - weighed my lashes down

Any other recommendations?


----------



## ichelle

sasa.com sells fiberwig


----------



## beejerry

I love Beaute de Kose, but you can only get it from ebay. Lancome Fatale is great too.


----------



## babypebblezz

Shu Uemera 
Fiberwig sucks for me.


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

I have long lashes.. (well, long for Asians). I use Shu Uemera precise volume mascara.


----------



## jellybebe

My friend just got me Anna Sui XL Long Lash mascara, which has fibres in the wand. When I get over this eye infection I have, I am going to layer it with Diorshow. I used it before with Maybelline Great Lash and my lashes looked insanely long.


----------



## ChinoisBabe

Lancome Hypnose!!


----------



## phoebe_0526

*Anna Sui XL Long Lash mascara*


----------



## starsnhevn

I'm Taiwanese/Chinese and have pretty long lashes as well. I use Shu Uemura. They make great mascara. If you are looking for a cheaper version... Rimmel makes one, I can't remember the name, but its got a slim brush and it goes on nicely.


----------



## i_wona

I use a total cheapie: full n soft by maybelline (so shameful, I know!). I find it's fantastic for thickening, as long as long as you wipe the brush down a few times on the bottle to stop any heaviness. If you wiggle the wand from side to side as you sweep upwards, it really seems to separate every lash. 

Another secret is to use the macara on your bottom lashes for 4-5 days first. I find that if I apply mascara straight after opening, it's still too 'wet' and weighs everything down.

For serious lengthening, I've also tried lash architect by l'oreal (another cheapie - terrible!) but it made my lashes so long that they looked fake... if I looked upwards, they actually brushed my eyebrows, so NOT a good look LOL. I'm the same as most of you guys, in that I don't really need any more length.

I hope you find something, Apple! Let us know the results!


----------



## prettyfit

fiberwig do not work for me. IMO it sucks big time. 

I am a big fan of YSL faux cils mascara, it really give a faux lash effect and i get tons of compliments whenever i wear them. My dbf loves those on me.


----------



## apple_28

i_wona said:


> if I looked upwards, they actually brushed my eyebrows, so NOT a good look LOL.



The worse is when it rubs off on your sunglasses!


----------



## apple_28

For the Shu Uemura & YSL, are they also good for thickening?


----------



## breakfast lover

For the comments above, I want to give Shu Uemura a try. Right now I'm using Blinc and I love it.


----------



## beauty k addict

ChinoisBabe said:


> Lancome Hypnose!!


 
In waterproof.. which I've been using since it came out! You won't be disappointed! :okay:


----------



## beauty k addict

starsnhevn said:


> Rimmel makes one, I can't remember the name, but its got a slim brush and it goes on nicely.


 
I use Rimmel clear mascara as base which I have no complains about but other than that all their mascara (being cheap and all) are nothing but a disappointment.  

You definitely have to pay for a good quality kind! :okay:


----------



## tokidokigurl

im not asian but the new covergirl mascara is really good it makes my lashes look long & full 
its lash exact it really works


----------



## twinkletoe

I would recommend Shisheido mascaras to hold that curl!! After that, I use Max Factor 2000 Calories to get volume.

I'm Asian with short, straight eyelashes, too.


----------



## jc2239

i picked up the YSL everlong mascara on a whim the other day (along with a couple hundred dollars worth of other YSL products-but that's a different story ) and i tried it out for the first time this morning and i can honestly say that this is the only mascara i'll be using from now on-it's absolutely amazing!  i have pretty stubby lashes and my co-worker actually asked me if i was wearing false lashes.  also, it doesn't clump at all and separated my lashes in a way they've never been separated before.  i'd always used dior or lancome mascaras prior to this but i won't be going back to them.


----------



## caliprincess

CHANEL IMITIABLE works wonders for me.


----------



## invenio

i use the lancome mascara primer (cils booster) and then lancome hypnose!


----------



## lithiumpearl

You should try to get your hands on the Imju Fiberwig, I really like it so far. My lashes are actually quite long, but like most Asians, they're straight and nearly impossible to curl. So it's nice to finally get some curves going on near my face thanks to the Imju Fiberwig (after beating them with my eyelash curler, of course!). Multiple coats are fantastic with the IF - it doesn't clump like most mascaras I've tried, nor does bits of the mascara chunk off on my face and smear black all over it. It's also weatherproof, so your mascara won't run! I've tried everything on your list as well and none of them did anything for me; I'll also add Bare Escentuals Big Tease to your list of "tried and unimpressed with" mascaras. 

I'm not sure what's available in Canada, but this is an excellent primer/base coat: 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P42173&categoryId=S10510&shouldPaginate=true

And this Bourjois one comes with both the primer and a mascara: 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P12807&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=1958


----------



## Sweetcakes18

have you tried lancome - definicils?  I swear by it and so do all my girlfriends who are asian!!


----------



## sheishollywood

It's awesome that most of us have longer lashes than most Asians. I am too. Maybe it's because I'm a mutt  but my eyes are pretty big and the lashes are long. 

A lot of great suggestions here... but what I found works great for me is:

Loreal Double Extend Mascara







I never use the white primer. I think it a lot has to do with the brush. It's a thicker brush with a lot of bristles so the coverage is good and it goes on even without clumping. 

It definitely works for me considering my lashes are long but thin. 
=)

Also I love how it's very inexpensive. I have one on my makeup table at home and put a emergency one in my bag. I use to wear $60 Mascara that didn't do half as good of a job.


----------



## apple_28

i'm a mutt too!! 

i've actually tried that double extend and found that it clump a lot. maybe it's just me...


----------



## amnA-

well i have tried maybelline( the pink bottle ), mac fibre lash was pretty good - but clumpy... i have tried all sorts lancome loreal etc...
but the latest purchase has been chanel inimitable mascara and its amazing! no clumping wht so ever and leaves a veyr fine coverage -


----------



## prettyfit

YSL faux cils is good for lengthening and thickening. It makes my lashes looks like my friends from India and the middle east. They have the most gorgeous eyelashes that are naturally curled and long.


----------



## Memory Bliss

Sweetcakes18 said:


> have you tried lancome - definicils? I swear by it and so do all my girlfriends who are asian!!


 
i was going to say the same. i've tried them all and always go back to Lancome Defincils. Diorshow was too fibery for me and my lashes looked like spider legs. and it got in my contacts.


----------



## kathyinjapan

Shu Uemura Basic. It's smudge proof and water-resistant, holds a curl, doesnt clump, and has a well-shaped brush.

I've used lots of different mascaras (diorshow, clinique, ysl faux cils, maybelline, etc) and Shu Uemura remains my favorite


----------



## ~Moi~

I'm currently using Chanel Inimitable (waterproof) and am quite liking it
I've also tried Blinc, but preferred it more when it had the mini tube with tiny brush.
I was actually so curious about the Fiberwig that I hunted it down in the US last weekend when I went there for shopping! Let's see how that goes once I try it!
I also recommend the Laura Mercier mini eye-lash curler, it's not like the traditional curlers, it looks more like a clothes clip if you will, so you can grab smaller sections of lashes and curl them (for those girls with short, straighter lashes!)


----------



## etagaya

I use Chanel (don't know the name), but it has a teeny tiny little brush. I find that it's good for getting all the very fine lashes that might not get coated with other mascaras/brushes. It was recommended to me by a Korean friend. I'm a mutt, also, and it works great!


----------



## mengiee

i use the bourjois, double sided (white on one end, black on the other) and it works well cause normally my lashes are like invisible


----------



## randr21

blinc primer and then their mascara...followed by japanese heated eyelash curler.  works wonders, and the mascara comes off with water when you wash your face, no cleanser necessary.


----------



## apple_28

So... I got the Imju fiberwig from Sephora. I also wanted to grab YSL but I couldn't find any...

The Imju is pretty good. It washes off nicely and it thickens & lengthens perfectly! It's the best mascara I've tried!


----------



## jellybebe

I am posting again, since I figured that the Anna Sui stuff irritated my eyes. I have now been trying out the Shu Uemura Lash Repair primer with Fibre X-Tensions on top. The fibres are water-soluble so they won't irritate the eyes, which is great. I still like DiorShow better but since it weighed your lashes down, this combo might work for  you. It works well for lengthening, not as well for thickening.


----------



## theglamorous

Shu Uemera.


----------



## Bay

I have no tips. I have very short eyelashes and nothing works to get mine longer except eyelashextension


----------



## wannabelyn

YSL aquaresistant
this really lengthens my lashes
i guarantee no panda eyes till maybe after 5pm

i love diorshow but the waterproof smudges too easily even in winter


----------



## k29

Helena Rubinstein Lash Queen waterproof (extremely waterproof and not clumpsy) / Lancome waterproof / Maybeline XXL waterproof (but still a little panda eyes sometimes) / Fasio


----------



## beauxgoris

i_wona said:


> I use a total cheapie: *full n soft by maybelline* (so shameful, I know!). I find it's fantastic for thickening, as long as long as you wipe the brush down a few times on the bottle to stop any heaviness. If you wiggle the wand from side to side as you sweep upwards, it really seems to separate every lash.



^^Ha ha I was going to post the same thing! I've tried a bunch of expensive mascara's - but I really like* Maybelline's Full 'N Soft Mascara*. It made my lashes longer and thicker - but not clumpy looking.


----------



## princessDD

I just bought Lancome Hypnose Waterproof Mascara...hopefully it lasts and keeps my lashes curled throughout the day. My lashes are stick straight if I don't curl them.


----------



## bb10lue

*IPSA* primer and length mascara!!!! I can't live without them!!!


----------



## ammkapao

I use Malolica Majorca-Shiseido.It's quite very good for me as I have short lashes. It increases for 20% for longer.


----------



## ladystara

That's what I have   My cousin bought 3 tubes of it for me from Taiwan.  Is it the one with the little comb as a brush?

My only problem with it is that it's hard to get off.


----------



## sunnykil

I've tried so many mascaras and I still haven't found one that makes my lashes look longer..they look thicker, but since they're so short you can hardly see them so there's really no point in making them thicker IMO..


----------



## kasmom

YSL Faux Cils or Diorshow.


----------



## ilovechanelbags

I'm surprised so few of you have mentioned Diorshow!

I'll admit I'm curious about the Imju Fiberwig, though....I got a kit from Sephora with the tiny sniper one but haven't tried it yet.  I'm bummed it isn't waterproof, though.  Well, hope it works out!


----------



## SassySarah

I just bought Diorshow because I've heard so many good things.  I am disappointed.  I think the Lancome Oscillation is much better by far.  I almost think my Diorshow may have been previously opened because it seems "dry".  Is this normal for Diorshow?


----------



## holycooooow

YSL Faux Cils is my favorite! Diorshow clumps too much for me


----------



## ramonaquimby

CoverGirl Lash Exact.

I've been using it for the last week and it works well.  It adds some length and volume while still looking natural.


----------



## toadette0_0

Sofina Aube Couture double works wonder on my stubborn and hopelessly straight lashes. I only need to curl my lashes with minimum effort (just one stroke and lightly) and the mascara actually takes care of the rest of the work. It helps my lashes to curl and then adds volume. It doesn't say waterproof but it IS. I wear it all day and it doesn't come off until I wash my face. Great stuff!


----------



## kathywko

blinc on the bottom and then bare minerals buxom mascara over does the trick for me. And removal is SUPER easy with blinc underneath


----------



## JanetBG

I was at the Sephora mascara counter for a long time today. I tried on Dior show and Fiberwig. Then I waited for while and tested whether the mascara will smudge. I found Fiberwig doing the extension job well and does not lump my lashes together and it doesn't smudge! I ended up getting a tube of the Fiberwig.


----------



## Ann84

I haven't tried Fiberwig (yet) but the best mascaras I've used for my very straight lashes have been two main brands...

drugstore brand - Covergirl Full and Soft (waterproof)

and Department store brand - Lancome Definicils waterproof mascara.

These are the only two mascaras I have found that will not take out the curl that I place into my lashes with an eyelash curler. Both mascaras lengthen and thicken my lashes without clumping


----------



## rainrowan

I used to use Diormatic cashmere and I liked it a lot. Nowadays I use L'Oreal Voluminous, love the wand, it lengthens and makes them fuller. I don't like my lashes too separated or spikey and Voluminous does a good job.


----------



## jeNYC

Just wondering if anyone has any new waterproof mascara  recommendations for volumizing and lengthening Asian eyelashes since this thread was lasted posted in 2010. Thanks!


----------



## andrizpiz

jeNYC said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any new waterproof mascara  recommendations for volumizing and lengthening Asian eyelashes since this thread was lasted posted in 2010. Thanks!


lancome hypnose waterproof is my all-time fav, im Chinese and people think im wearing falsies with that stuff on. my 2nd favourite is the Fairy Drops Volume Burst mascara, i have to order it from Asia and have it shipped over to where I live (canada). will not use anything other than these two!! ill link it here since Fairy drops makes like 5 or 6 different mascaras:

http://www.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/product/viewProductDetail.jspa?itemno=105130801002

the fairy drops mascara is half the price of the Lancome, but gives really similiar results on me.


----------



## islandgirl76

jeNYC said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any new waterproof mascara  recommendations for volumizing and lengthening Asian eyelashes since this thread was lasted posted in 2010. Thanks!



I use Mally (can order from qvc) or prescriptives. I'm half Korean and have short lashes. These two  are my favorite.


----------



## love_miu

jeNYC said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any new waterproof mascara  recommendations for volumizing and lengthening Asian eyelashes since this thread was lasted posted in 2010. Thanks!



Im asian and I still like Maybelline, the original creator of mascara. I have been using them for many years and IMO, they are better than the high end cosmetic brands. They have a good range of waterproof and voluminizing mascaras usually.


----------



## jeNYC

Thanks everyone! The only drugstore mascaras i like are the Maybelline black drama falsies wp and the colossal cat eyes wp....neither really creates volume...just lengthens. I actually purchased the Lancome waterproof hypnose but returned it. After using the drugstore brand again...I was able to tell the difference with hypnose...it held up the curls..and it created volume so Im actually going to repurchase it


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I probably posted here already, but Kiss Me Heroine Make Long & Curl or Volume & Curl is great for stubborn straight lashes like mine! Only one I've found that holds curl all day. It's SUPER waterproof though, so I just use Ponds Cold Cream or something really oily to remove it.


----------



## PenelopeB

I find the Shu Uemera's lash curler very effective and am currently using Illamasqua mascara. It's claim is that it's water resistant (not water proof). Application is pretty easy, but find that I need to blot the wand of excess product before I apply it. I find that at the end of the day lashes are still satisfactory (in curl), and there is no smudging of the mascara.


----------



## fufu

My favorite mascaras are: 

Shiseido majolica majorca lash expander frame plus
Reason: Comb-like wand, easy to apply for asian eyes. It lengthens lashes and holds curl  Another plus point it is easy to remove. 


My recent discovery: Maybelline False Lash Mascara
I'm always on the fence for Maybelline products. They are not absolutely fantastic but they are also not horrible. I was pleasantly surprised by Maybelline False Lash Mascara. It gave my lashes a good volume boost, lengths as well. It creates a more dramatic look. It doesn't clump if you apply carefully and holds curl too. Easy to remove too. 

I've tried several other brands of Mascara from Lancome, Dior and NYX. I still prefer the above 2 mascaras anytime.


----------



## Nikonina

- Lash queen feline mascara by Helena Rubinstein: gives a dramatic length and curl and easy to remove pro is hard to find in US.  Warning : very doll like effect on me and I find it wear it to office day time environment 
- eyes to kills by G. Armani - hold curl like Lash Queen and lengthening. 

I don't like some of the Asian brands because they are hard to remove but they are good in holding the curl and lengthening as well. 

I used Dior show the original formula and like the brush but it does not hold curl as well as Lash Queen and eyes to kill.


----------



## kellynt

loreal voluminous wayerproof

i finds that using waterproof mascara hold curl better on asian lashes, waterproof hold curl all day for me


----------



## neens0

2nd the Kiss Me Heroine Make Volume & Curl Mascara, though it's hard to get outside of Asia. Holds a curl so well.

My fav so far has been Fairydrops Mascara (another Japanese mascara) that Sephora sells.  Great volume, great curl.  Lancome Hypnose is also pretty good.


----------



## beauxgoris

YSL - faux cils.


----------



## beauty k addict

SassySarah said:
			
		

> I just bought Diorshow because I've heard so many good things.  I am disappointed.  I think the Lancome Oscillation is much better by far.  I almost think my Diorshow may have been previously opened because it seems "dry".  Is this normal for Diorshow?



yes it's dry and scented. diorshow is the only mascara from dior i dont get along with but all the other ones do wonders for me. first time i got an eye infection and from using it! i posted this on the rant thread a year or two ago.


----------



## pangheart

I read through and did not see it mentioned yet, but try Rimmel Lash Accelerator - I saw a Youtube review by PrincessJoules where she compared her mascara's, I have to say after seeing this on her I straight away bought one for myself. Since middle of last year I use this every day and it is not hard to take off. A stockist had a 50% off sale and out of all the different brands this was the one that was sold out -_- I never got to stock up. I will have to pay full price unless they have another sale.

I have tried many mascaras - MAC, Clinique, Urban Decay but just too expensive especially when you need to buy more often. I have kept my Mac mascara for a year =P I just can't waste it. I have also tried the falsies mascara (forgot the brand, I think Maybelline?) This is awsome to, I use this for heavier make up but I find the tube dried after a month.

I saw YSL Faux recommended alot, I am quite intrigued and will give this a try.


----------



## ehy210

I have tried a million and one mascaras. I have pretty long eyelashes but my straight asian eyes have a hard time holding curl unless its a waterproof formula. Some of the mascaras that drooped my eyelashes completely down were ysl, le volume de chanel, diorshow, lancome hypnose,...I can see these mascaras working out for people without a curl problem. Anyways, my favorite is maybeline colossal volume in waterproof! It works very well, but I am looking for something that is blacker. I have been using maybelline everyday for about 2 years now. Before, I was using diorshow blackout waterproof, which was great but got clumpy fast.


----------



## eggsalad

also have tried all the high end mascaras for many years and i realized all i need is shiseido eyelash curler + maybelline falsies mascara! it's cheap, works great, and is easy to wash off.


----------



## oceansportrait

I've been using a Japanese brand called *Eyemania* for my mascara. It's really good at picking up the eyelashes at the inner corners of my eyes which I can never seem to get to with most American brands (because my eyelashes are too damn short!). 

I do admit though that I just tend to rely on Cosme (a Japanese makeup ranking site that lists the best selling makeup items for the year) to decide what mascara I'll buy ^^


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

benefit, they're real


----------



## Chanel664314

Hi there! I used to have the same problem but after I switched my curlers and mascaras my eyelashes have changed a lot.  I used to used Shu Uemura's eyelash curler but now I use Shiseido's.  Even though it's a bit more rigid to use, it helps keep my lashes up and it actually stays that way.  Afterwards, I use Shiseido's mascara base and use their High definition mascara after.  My lashes now look twice as long and they actually stay that way without looking clumpy.  Hope that helps!

Here's a review I wrote on it: http://www.insiderbeauty.com/products/makeup/eyes/mascara/perfect-mascara-full-definition


----------



## FashionPlastic

Im a huge fan of Lancome Hypnose Drama, and Chanel Volume. 

Curl first!


----------



## Jintara

You know what's really great? Shiseido mascara base.i put it on after curling and it makes the curl stay! Makes any mascara I use a great one!


----------



## Jintara

Also I use a shiseido curler it forms to my Asian eyes very well


----------



## Momo28

I have tried many and I find Maybelline Falsies waterproof is the only one works for me. Holds curls all day long.


----------



## Couture_Girl

i tried the new chanel mascara because I thought i would like it. 
im still not sure if i like it ; alittle clumpy.

a lifesaver for me if the diorshow lash maximizer plumper. Ive gone through so many tubes. also a lash comb to comb out clumps is  helpful


----------



## bubbleloba

I really like Lancome doll lashes. It doesn't weigh my lashes down and definitely lengthens.


----------



## nappytoots

My top 5 mascaras are:

1. mAC Extended Play Lash- gives great volume and maximum lash separation... Doesn't clump.. Ever!
2. Avon Supershock Mascara- cheap, but very effective in volumizing lashes
3. Majolica Majorca Lash King Mascara-has fibers for that extended look.. Great mascara!
4. Clinique lower lash mascara-if you do your lower lashes, this is a must have! Never smudges!
5. Lancôme doll eyes mascara Betty boop edition- has gorgeous little slimmer things that make Asian black or dark eyes really pop! Kinda expensive though.


----------



## darkenvoy27

YSL faux cils.


----------



## andreaxabc

I love using the DiorShow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum under my Clinique Lash Power Mascara Long Wearing Formula (it's supposed to be similar to Blinc's mascara) and I love it! Makes my lashes thick and long so they look fake. But definitely love the DiorShow under any mascara, it really does help immensely. Clinique just happens to be my mascara of choice


----------



## kaycake

I have super short, straight and pointing down (typical) Asian eyelashes. 

I have tried from drugstore to highend brands mascaras but non works except for the Maybelline Falsies.


----------



## LorraineT

The best part of the face makeup is to make eyes more prominent and more attractive. Every beautician experts were trying to do the best makeup over on eyes, and it's only possible if they used best mascaras and eyeliner of good brands like L'Oreal, Mabelline, Heroine Curl Mascara, Covergirl Lash Blast Mascara and many more high-quality brands. They will give you proper shape, proper look and make eyes more prominent.


----------



## brnrbs

Using the dior plump and volume which i did not like, had the Chanel volume one, that one also didn’t work for me. I’m tired of buying mascara and giving it away. Any recommendations for length /volume? I used to like ysl faux cils and dior mascara base.


----------



## goldenfountain

Heroine Make Mascara (the waterproof version) has been my trusty for years now. Although it's a bit tricky to remove (which nothing a good cleansing oil can't do), I haven't been impressed with anything else. I usually use it in combination with Shu Uemura or Shiseido eyelash curler. My lashes are typical short and straight-down Asian lashes.


----------



## nycgirl79

I’m half Asian, and while my lashes are fairly long, I am a mascara freak. I’m always on the hunt for mascara that will lengthen and thicken, without getting clumpy. Some of my favorites are:

Lancôme Hypnose Drama
Lancôme Monsieur Big
Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir Major Volume
Stila Huge Extreme Lash
Fenty Full Frontal Volume

If you’re near a Sephora, I’d recommend this current lashstash set. It’s got some good ones!






						Search | Sephora
					

Search all your beauty needs at Sephora. We have you covered from head to toe, whether you're looking for makeup, skin care, fragrance, hair care, or bath & body products.




					www.sephora.com


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I'm not Asian, but my lashes are nothing special and on the straighter side. I've tried quite a few different mascaras, Too Faced Better Than Sex is one of the better ones and the Lancome Cils Booster Primer is good under any mascara, but my new favorite is Essence Lash Princess False Lash Effect, along with the Essence Volume Booster Primer, both of which I bought on Amazon for $4.99 apiece (Ulta sells it also). They were recommendations from some influencers on IG, I really don't buy a lot of promoted stuff but for the price I gave this a chance and it is much better than anything else I've tried for a fraction of the price. It also doesn't clump or streak and is fairly easy to remove, not any worse than other non-waterproof mascaras I've used.


----------



## cheezeet

hands down maybelline mascaras are the best especially the falsies, would never invest in mascaras because i feel like my mascaras dry out within a month. does that happen to everyone else too?


----------



## fettfleck

Asian, short and straight lashes.

I like Kiss Me Heroine Make Long & Curl mascara, holds the curl after using a lash curler perfectly the whole day. Missed a bit of volume though.

Tried Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara: while color (very black), volume and hold of curl is great - this is the worst mascara I had! Clumping like hell, nearly impossible to apply when you have short lashes. Such a disappointment and over double the price of the imported Kiss Heroine.


----------



## Margaret1994

Etude House Dr. Mascara Fixer for Perfect Lash


----------



## cubicu

DHC perfect pro mascara. I always got mascara fallout before I found this one.


----------



## kuriso

Heroine Make Volume Waterproof Version - I've been using it for years and it makes my lashes long and lush! It holds the curl very well. The only downside is you have to get their remover too since regular eye makeup remover doesn't work well with this mascara.


----------



## pursemonsoon

I love this one, it’s Shisheido’s Japanese drug store brand -  I usually buy it on ebay

I wear contacts and have never had problem with it and it is waterproof.

Shiseido Majolica Majorca Lash Expander Edge Meister Japan Mascara Black F Bk999 https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00E3PKKHG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_EYAY6Q7NTQYABTK1T4AY

I also buy this on eBay and put it in first as I feel it helps my lashes keep the little shape I can get them into

Shiseido Majolica Majorca Lash Bone Black Fiber in Eyelash Mascara Base https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B003ZUWQAY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_39TDZMGC2HJWQNCR835Y

I find using a lash separator also helps - I have one like this but looks like there are different types.









						Folding I-Lashcomb - Tweezerman | Ulta Beauty
					

Free Shipping at $35. A makeup bag staple, the Tweezerman Folding iLashcomb glides through lashes to remove excess mascara, leaving them separated, defined and clump-free.



					www.ulta.com


----------

